# Omg, b52



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

im picking the b52 up tomorrow at noon, but i have to go to my cousins birthday party directly from guitarcenter until 5,and i cant stay up late because of school on the next day, at least i have friday off, i might do the picstory+video on friday.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

So you're getting another B-52 then?


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

quiet stitch, let him learn.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not saying anything. He asked for advice in his other thread, not this one. 

It's your funeral dude.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

Now Stitch be nice. You certainly have no room to talk with your crappy 6505..who the hell uses those. When your low quality Peavey breaks down due to it having horridly cheap parts and his B52 is still running due to it's quality we'll see who's shoe is on the other hand then.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now Stitch be nice. You certainly have no room to talk with your crappy 6505..who the hell uses those. When your low quality Peavey breaks down due to it having horridly cheap parts and his B52 is still running due to it's quality we'll see who's shoe is on the other hand then.






Chill out dude. Peaveys are build rock solid, and I've owned two B-52s...they're hit or miss as far as the tolex etc...

They sound pretty good though, so who gives a fuck.


EDIT:

If that was sarcasm btw, disregard my post 

EDIT 2:

Yes, that was sarcasm. My post sucks.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2008)

Never tried the poor man recto. It sounds ok?


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> If that was sarcasm btw, disregard my post



Pretty sure it was..  A Naren post if I ever seen one


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Never tried the poor man recto. It sounds ok?



It's not a bad amp at all, I even love my little B52 solidstate amp.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Chill out dude. Peaveys are build rock solid, and I've owned two B-52s...they're hit or miss as far as the tolex etc...
> 
> They sound pretty good though, so who gives a fuck.
> 
> ...



Lol. My favorite amps are the Peavey XXX, JSX(DTX),and 6505. I thought that my post was clearly rediculously sarcastic..guess it's back to the drawing board


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Pretty sure it was.. :lol; A Naren post if I ever seen one


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lol. My favorite amps are the Peavey XXX, JSX(DTX),and 6505. I thought that my post was clearly rediculously sarcastic..guess it's back to the drawing board



I got it, if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lol. My favorite amps are the Peavey XXX, JSX(DTX),and 6505. I thought that my post was clearly rediculously sarcastic..guess it's back to the drawing board



Yeah I didn't catch it  My knee jerk reaction was "WTF DUDE!"


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

im not going to pay $1000+ for an amp, i dont have a job, even if i did, i wouldnt have enough time for it, i have school, studying, band, guitar. i already had one at burger king, didnt work out too well


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

But you can afford a custom guitar...at 15.

Seriously dude, why are you even bothering? get a 5150. It'll pwn anything twice its price.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> im not going to pay $1000+ for an amp, i dont have a job, even if i did, i wouldnt have enough time for it, i have school, studying, band, guitar. i already had one at burger king, didnt work out too well



Burger king? Wtf's wrong with you? Why don't you just sell crack and prostitute like all the normal kids. I swear..where did we go wrong with you?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Plus 5150s are cheap as fuck...but the B52 is not a bad option either.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> But you can afford a custom guitar...at 15.
> 
> Seriously dude, why are you even bothering? get a 5150. It'll pwn anything twice its price.



financing..........

the guitar is only $800 and i can pay when ever i want too.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm stilld ying to know why you want a new B52 over a second hand 5150.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

I cant stress enough about financing can I?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> financing..........
> 
> the guitar is only $800 and i can pay when ever i want too.



Don't think we're pulling a Harmony Central on you or anything..but if you have 800 bucks...you're well on your way a used 6505,5150,XXX, or JSX. Not trying to pick at you... Get a bank account, hit ebay..problem solved. If you can get 800 for a custom guitar......for whatever reason..........you can get one of the aforementioned amp


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well stress all you want. But I don't think you're looking at this objectively - it seems like you've just rushed in determined to get the gear. You're essentially spending money you don't have - not the best of habits to get into. And as we've already covered, when you come to your senses and realise it sucks, you aren't going to get kidneystones for it.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Don't think we're pulling a Harmony Central on you or anything..but if you have 800 bucks...you're well on your way a used 6505,5150,XXX, or JSX. Not trying to pick at you... Get a bank account, hit ebay..problem solved. If you can get 800 for a custom guitar......for whatever reason..........you can get one of the aforementioned amp



i make payments to the luthier, i dont have 800 cash, if i did, id have a madison


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i make payments to the luthier, i dont have 800 cash, if i did, id have a madison



Well then that stands to bring about the question...why a custom guitar. Don't get me wrong..it's my personal goal to have a "signature" custom shop BC Rich..but I ain't makin no moves on it no time soon and it's safe to say I make more coin than you. My amp and setup comes first, the "costly symbols of me having a bigger dick than the other guy" comes later


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch makes a good point, B52s resale value sucks.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

He doesn't want to hear what I have to say though.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

i still dont even know if im going to get a 7 string anytime soon, he is getting more business and thinking about bumping up the price, if it gets to a certain price ill just save for the ibby 8 string, but the b52 is a cheap amp, and a few people are telling me not to listen to the people that dont like b52, because they arent right(as in the posts not in the head)



Stitch said:


> He doesn't want to hear what I have to say though.



no i do


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

If your financing at 15 your parents are doin it for you and FYI the gc card sucks HUGE BALLS. Just have your parents throw the 5150 on credit card instead


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish I had gotten a 5150 instead of my V3 


And I had the money at the time too.


Ah well, that was almost a year ago. :mustmoveon:


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Stitch makes a good point, B52s resale value sucks.



i dont plan on selling it. if need be i need a new tube amp, ill keep the b52 as back up


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, how many people say get something else, compared to the amount saying not to listen to the people who don't think the B52's a good idea?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> If your financing at 15 your parents are doin it for you and FYI the gc card sucks HUGE BALLS. Just have your parents throw the 5150 on credit card instead



believe me i would, if GC sold them(used)


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

What about the B-52 you have now? And you can say you won't sell it, but dude. You'll be driving one day. You'll have a car and gas and women (or men, if you decide to go that way I guess - lets not discriminate here) and new guitars and pasta to buy. Never say never.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm confused as to how you're actually paying for this stuff?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

finance, duh


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

Once you find another amp that you want (god forbid anything else), you will want to sell your amp to get it. Truuuust me.


I'm 15 too though. So I don't mean to be sounding like anyone with wisdom.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

i sold the b52 i have now for around 200.


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm confused as to how you're actually paying for this stuff?



His parents are financing it for him.. DUDE HAVE YOUR PARENTS PUT IT ON A CREDIT CARD!! THE INTEREST IS LESS THAN THE GC CARD!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> finance, duh



FINALLY!you earned a pos rep from me


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> FINALLY!you earned a pos rep from me



You may have missed the irony in his post....


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> You may have missed the irony in his post....


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> His parents are financing it for him.. DUDE HAVE YOUR PARENTS PUT IT ON A CREDIT CARD!! THE INTEREST IS LESS THAN THE GC CARD!!



no im jus tusing my dads card, its my card, but in his name. im paying for it myself, and i have oner $300 for downpayment, and only $20 for the rest. and no interest for one year


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2008)

I got the UV when I was 15 

Just get a work, be a good kid and ask money to your fathers. Aproach now that you're young 

I'm still aproaching it


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Financing is not a magical goodies creation technique...but yeah, have fun with that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> What about the B-52 you have now? And you can say you won't sell it, but dude. You'll be driving one day. You'll have a car and gas and women (or men, if you decide to go that way I guess - lets not discriminate here) and new guitars and pasta to buy. Never say never.



 Due to me being an ignorant, offensive, asshole I read a lot more into that statement. I'm finding it to be absolutely hilarious. Am I the only one seeing a subliminal insult there?


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

and also Gc can get a used 5150 to the Hallandale beach store


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> no im jus tusing my dads card, its my card, but in his name. im paying for it myself, and i have oner $300 for downpayment, and only $20 for the rest. and no interest for one year



_But you don't actually have the money you want to spend...._



Its like talking to biscuits.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Due to me being an ignorant, offensive, asshole I read a lot more into that statement. I'm finding it to be absolutely hilarious. Am I the only one seeing a subliminal insult there?



You are only seeing what you (read: we all) want to see in that statement


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> and also Gc can get a used 5150 to the Hallandale beach store



not for the price i want, and i looked on the used list and didnt see any. unless i over looked them


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok travis. Goto gc ask them to get a used 5150 to there store and BUY THAT


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> _But you don't actually have the money you want to spend...._
> 
> 
> 
> Its like talking to biscuits.



i can mow lawns for very cheap, im used to the heat


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> not for the price i want, and i looked on the used list and didnt see any. unless i over looked them



How much do you want it for?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

^


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i can mow lawns for very cheap, im used to the heat



There are lawns in Ftl? I thought everyone just had gravel front yards


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> _But you don't actually have the money you want to spend...._
> 
> 
> 
> Its like talking to biscuits.



 I'd have more fun talking to biscuits.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Biscuits are tasty.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> How much do you want it for?



around 500


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Its like talking to biscuits.





Stitch please..you're killing me. I'm actually laughing myself into a migraine and my dog is afraid.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Seriously, I'm trying to cut down on sugary foods, stop mentioning my new arch enemy.....the dreaded biscuits 

Then again, the idea of a deep philosophical discussion with a custard cream.......I'm off to the kitchen.....


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Biscuits are tasty.


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> around 500



Ok.. SO why not cut lawns and save up some more then?


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ok.. SO why not cut lawns and save up some more then?



"I CAN HAZ AMPZ NOW "


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

because i dont have the patience anymore, make fun of me as much as you want, unless you have owned one, your opinion means nothing


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> "I CAN HAZ AMPZ NOW "




That's EXACTLY what it is. I was the same way when I was that age..hell...I still am


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

Soooo if I can just try to summarize this thread for my own understanding, he is using money that he doesn't have to buy an amp that sucks equally as the one he has.


Missing something?


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> because i dont have the patience anymore, make fun of me as much as you want, unless you have owned one, your opinion means nothing



Aren't you describing yourself, given that you've never owned the amp either? Hence in effect your opinion means nothing too?

:: head explodes in a logical paradox ::


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> because i dont have the patience anymore, make fun of me as much as you want, unless you have owned one, your opinion means nothing



Then you're a narrow minded idiot. A Rich Tea biscuit, if you will. Bland, tasteless and you just crumble into the cup uselessly when you get wet.



Codyyy said:


> Soooo if I can just try to summarize this thread for my own understanding, he is using money that he doesn't have to buy an amp that sucks equally as the one he has.
> 
> 
> Missing something?



....because we're all idiots.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> because i dont have the patience anymore, make fun of me as much as you want, unless you have owned one, your opinion means nothing



Jr, if you want because you believe the SOUND is better than the more expensive amps..then fine, more power to you. You couldn't pay me to trade my DTX in for a Bogner,Mesa,Engl, etc...and most would think I'm nuts, but it's what I like. Don't just buy any old shit because the instant gratification bug is biting your balls.


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> because i dont have the patience anymore, make fun of me as much as you want, unless you have owned one, your opinion means nothing



People here have and it SUCKS. What dont you get about this?  Anyone who tells you dif is people trying to justify to them selves for buying a hsitty amp


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Aren't you describing yourself, given that you've never owned the amp either? Hence in effect your opinion means nothing too?
> 
> :: head explodes in a logical paradox ::





Stitch said:


> Then you're a narrow minded idiot. A Rich Tea biscuit, if you will. Bland, tasteless and you just crumble into the cup uselessly when you get wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ....because we're all idiots.



LMFAO  Oh shit...I can't take it...oh this is the end...I'm dying right here


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

well guitarcenter has a 60 day refund, i guess i should have added that earlier


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Against damages/faulty goods or you coming to your senses and turning into a chocolate hobnob?


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Against damages/faulty goods or you coming to your senses and turning into a chocolate hobnob?





Dude, please stop with the biscuits, I'm gonna end up downing a pack of bourbons in a minute


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 15, 2008)

FUNNIEST THREAD

*EVER*

Simon. I love you


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Against damages/faulty goods or you coming to your senses and turning into a chocolate hobnob?


reword please?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

ignore the last bit. Pretend its a BN or something.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> reword please?



He is basically saying is the 60 day refund policy based upon: -

1) Damaged/faulty goods

or

2) Not liking the amp

I doubt its the second.....


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Against damages/faulty goods or you coming to your senses and turning into a chocolate hobnob?



Please stop...I want to live

And do you know multiple people have been ragging my damn rep about what was OBVIOUSLY A SARCASTIC JOKE? DO YOU LINT LICKERS EVEN READ OTHER POSTS OR DO YOU JUST JUMP TO THE NEGATIVE BUTTON AT THE FIRST SIGN OF OPPOSITION.....goddamn tardmasters..not you Stitch

This is the FUNNIEST goddamn thread ever 1+ rep


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> ignore the last bit. Pretend its a BN or something.



it depends on how much money i make within the next 60 days. if i make enough for a 6505, you bet im returning it.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> it depends on how much money i make within the next 60 days. if i make enough for a 6505, you bet im returning it.



So if you've already acknowledged you'd like a 6505 over a B-52 WHY ARE YOU BUYING THE SHITTY CHINESE B-52?!


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> it depends on how much money i make within the next 60 days. if i make enough for a 6505, you bet im returning it.



Have you checked to see if you can do that within the 60 days? Or will they only allow return of damaged/faulty goods in that time?


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

reppage to Stitch for this whole thread


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Please stop...I want to live
> 
> And do you know multiple people have been ragging my damn rep about what was OBVIOUSLY A SARCASTIC JOKE? DO YOU LINT LICKERS EVEN READ OTHER POSTS OR DO YOU JUST JUMP TO THE NEGATIVE BUTTON AT THE FIRST SIGN OF OPPOSITION.....goddamn tardmasters..not you Stitch
> 
> This is the FUNNIEST goddamn thread ever 1+ rep



dont worry i wont neg rep you if your concerned


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

so THATS hwo this thread hit 8 pages.

hey travis, ever heard of "buyer's remorse"? ever heard of spending money you dont have.. and getting screwed over because of it?

ever heard of making bad decisions because *you were impatient*???

important life lesson here. let's see if you learn it.

stitch, the biscuit comment  had me goin


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Have you checked to see if you can do that within the 60 days? Or will they only allow return of damaged/faulty goods in that time?



its accually 30
from GC website
30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee 
Restrictions Apply
If you're not satisfied, neither are we. If for any reason you're not completely satisfied with your purchase, simply return it in its original condition within 30 days (14 days on certain items, see below*), and we'll give you a full refund. It's that simple. Just bring it back to any Guitar Center location, along with your receipt, manual and all original packaging for exchange or refund.**

Restrictions: Due to certain legal and health restrictions, computer software (copyright legislation mandates no returns on opened software), books, videos, CDs, harmonicas, internal earphones, earplugs, and microphones are exempt from this policy. Computers, DJ cartridges and styli, fog fluid, cleaning products, vintage items, demo gear, opened strings, tubes and leased purchases are also exempt, as are any items special ordered from a manufacturer for a specific customer. Any other product exceptions will be noted on customer receipts at time of purchase. "All original packaging" includes cables, power adapters, manuals, blank warranty cards, etc., as well as the actual packaging.

*There is a 14-day return period on the following items:
Recording devices - multitrack and mixdown, DJ mixers, turntables, and CD players, studio monitors, pro workstation keyboards, rackmount signal processors, fog machines and lighting effects

**There is a 15% restocking fee on open-box returns.

» Pricing & Availability Info


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

So basically you are going to have to pay 15% to send it back as well.....


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

So whats 15% on top of the B-52?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> So basically you are going to have to pay 15% to send it back as well.....



You know..the more I read this thread the more I think Travis' parents are related....


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldn't put anything on top of a B52, it'll break it......

Sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

the b52 isnt ina box to begin with, so there is no 15%. i dont put things on top of my gear anyway


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going to guess at it being......$400? Lets say it is $400, thats $60 you have to pay if you dont like it. Sweet deal there, you'll have lost however much work just to find you dont like the amp anyway


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You know..the more I read this thread the more I think Travis' parents are related....





that was harsh. HILARIOUS but harsh.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> the b52 isnt ina box to begin with, so there is no 15%. i dont put things on top of my gear anyway



Sarcasm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Sarcasm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



im sorry, to understand sarcasm id have to be speaking with you over phone or in person, you really cant have a mood and tone over the internet, uness you use italics,!,?,bold print, etc.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> im sorry, to understand sarcasm id have to be speaking with you over phone or in person, you really cant have a mood and tone over the internet, uness you use italics,!,?,bold print, etc.



Everyone else seems to be getting it though?


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

actually, people have been doing a damn good job of sarcasm in this thread  if you cant pick up on it, damn.

did you even read my previous post back on page 9...?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

This thread:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

May we all now once again look at my last post....I rest my case. Thanks and God bless


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont see any emotion in your typing, so i cant tell if its sarcastic


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i dont see any emotion in your typing, so i cant tell if its sarcastic



Once again..Thanks and God Bless


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

clearly you dont have much command over the english language, if you cant pick up emotion in written words.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i dont see any emotion in your typing, so i cant tell if its sarcastic



Look Once again..Thanks and God Bless


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> May we all now once again look at my last post....I rest my case. Thanks and God bless



aight man. we get the idea. you're pissed and i'm sure all the parties involved are sorry. But your starting to take away from the overall fun factor of this thread. And i can't allow that, as it's friday night and this has definitely been the highlight of my evening. 

seriously though... is this all a joke? Like.. I'm starting to believe that this whole thing is just a shtick by Travis, because some of the things he's said are so unwitting i can't believe its a real person on the other end of these messages. What the hell


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> seriously though... is this all a joke? Like.. I'm starting to believe that this whole thing is just a shtick by Travis, because some of the things he's said are so unwitting i can't believe its a real person on the other end of these messages. What the hell



You would hope so, but the same sort of responses are on the Outworld forum too. Know the phrase Ignorance is Bliss?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i dont see any emotion in your typing, so i cant tell if its sarcastic



Surely you can tell by now that we all think you are a close minded fool.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Surely you can tell by now that we all think you are a close minded fool.



"BUT THERE IS NO TEH EMOSHUNS IN YUOR TIE PING! I THOUGHT YOU  ME "


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> aight man. we get the idea. you're pissed and i'm sure all the parties involved are sorry. But your starting to take away from the overall fun factor of this thread. And i can't allow that, as it's friday night and this has definitely been the highlight of my evening.
> 
> seriously though... is this all a joke? Like.. I'm starting to believe that this whole thing is just a shtick by Travis, because some of the things he's said are so unwitting i can't believe its a real person on the other end of these messages. What the hell



Actually I'm far from pissed. I havent laughed this hard in a long time. No ill will towards the kid. Trust me, he'll look back and this and laugh too...I hope


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

"a penny for your thoughts?"

"no way, i charge a quarter"

"what?! what could you possibly know that's worth a quarter??"

"im not telling"
*hands hobbes the quarter*
"a fool and his money are soon pa-*calvin and hobbes fight*"

i wonder if anyone will take anything from that.. (calvin and hobbes comic btw)


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

MorbidTravis =


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

You know, I have trouble with why someone would buy one B52, never mind two...


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

finance, duh


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

im still just wonderign if he's read my latest posts, as they contain good info.

but somehow i think that wiht all this constant posting in this thread, he's missed it.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> finance, duh



Its nearly 4 in the morning, my parents are in bed, and I'm about to wake them up with laughter. This thread wins face.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

You didn't agree with, therefore you are irrelevent.

You will be assimilated.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> finance, duh



I just want you to know I literally fell out of my chair screaming with laughter. I'm now using a paper towel to wipe the tears from my eyes and get myself together again


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I just want you to know I literally fell out of my chair screaming with laughter. I'm now using a paper towel to wipe the tears from my eyes and get myself together again



wussy!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

[action=Stitch]crosses his fingers one of the mods is on MSN right now./action]


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 15, 2008)

This reminds me of myself a few months ago, when I didn't have money.

Does it remind everyone of me a few months ago?

Then I splurged and spent 1.6k in a few hours. I plan to buy a 5150 soon...like maybe in September.


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

i love how this thread started with "i cant make a picstory cuz i dont have the item yet, but i'll make one" - a useless post in and of itself haha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

budda said:


> i love how this thread started with "i cant make a picstory cuz i dont have the item yet, but i'll make one" - a useless post in and of itself haha



So...premature failure?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Check his avatar


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just gotta watch out, he's gonna be bitching about the people at SS.org to his cousin, how they will not agree with him, and that jokes are not fair


----------



## kmanick (Mar 15, 2008)

Allright I'll throw my 2 cents in since I have owned an AT-100, a 5150 , a JSX and a Recto, all with in the last 3 years so it's al still pretty fresh in my head.
#1. The B-52 At 100 with a full retube and an MXR 10 band EQ in the loop thru a V-30 loaded cab can sound surprisingly good.
I ran one like that for a year and 1/2 and many people that heard it were really surprised by it.
#2 When I got my 5150 and ran it side by side it completely smoked the B-52 in tone and in sheer balls.
#2. When I got my JSX I pretty much experienced the same thing. the tone from the JSX is superior in every way, except for one. 
The Clean channel on the At-100 is really good.
#3. I recently ran a B-52 At-100 side by side with my buddys 2 Channel Dual Recto.
Both thru the same type of cabs loaded with the same speakers.
Anyone that calls this amp a poor mans Recto obviously hasn't run them side by side.
Their voicing character is similar to the Recto's , but the sheer density thickness, clarity,
chunk. etc of the Recto made the B-52 sound like a cheap modeling amp.

I had the At-100 2X12 combo.
I got absolutely shit for it when I went to move it and mine was in mint condition.
It had never left my house.

So what am I saying?  Save a little longer and get a real amp.
I was on the B-52 forum a lot while I owned mine and the number of these amps that fall apart is a joke. 
I had to run a fan on mine constantly, it ran hot like a pizza oven.
GC always has used 5150's ,JSX's and Recto's, go to there web site and search, they will send it to where you live so you can check it out.
Just buy it and if you don't like it return it.
No re stocking fee's on used gear.
I don't miss mine at all, and the friend I mentioned that has the Dual recto can't seem to give his AT-100 away on Craigs list. 
The low ball offers he gets are infuriating.
Don't just go out and buy a cheap amp, make an investment into a piece of gear that will hold it's value.
I learned my lesson, I will never buy cheap ass shit gear again.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Check his avatar



Holy crap........that is quite possibly the greatest thing I've EVER seen


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Allright I'll throw my 2 cents in since I have owned an AT-100, a 5150 , a JSX and a Recto, all with in the last 3 years so it's al still pretty fresh in my head.
> #1. The B-52 At 100 with a full retube and an MXR 10 band EQ in the loop thru a V-30 loaded cab can sound surprisingly good.
> I ran one like that for a year and 1/2 and many people that heard it were really surprised by it.
> #2 When I got my 5150 and ran it side by side it completely smoked the B-52 in tone and in sheer balls.
> ...



You didn't agree with, therefore you are irrelevent.

You will be assimilated.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You didn't agree with, therefore you are irrelevent.
> 
> You will be assimilated.



I think I have just ruptured my spleen 

Does anyone else think Travis is at his chair SCREAMING at the screen that RESISTANCE IS FUTILE?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> I think I have just ruptured my spleen
> 
> Does anyone else think Travis is at his chair SCREAMING at the screen that RESISTANCE IS FUTILE?



It is a hilarious mental image.

Like that german myspace kid.


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

i think DT will be on the floor from that one, stitch.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> It is a hilarious mental image.
> 
> Like that german myspace kid.



I was about to post that about 3 pages ago, but thought better of it....



 ASSIMILATE


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stitch I love you in the most Hetero way possible.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 15, 2008)

i think he's wised up and stopped posting. which totally takes teh lulz out of the thread for me


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

hey look everybody, a ZEPP! :O *shock and awe*

so travis, who's initials oddly enough spell MT *snigger* what say you?


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone agree with him quick, he'll be back in no time


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Because he smashed his keyboard into pieces screaming "resistance is futile! You're uniqueness will be analysed and integrated into the B-52 collective!"


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

budda said:


> hey look everybody, a ZEPP! :O *shock and awe*
> 
> so travis, who's initials oddly enough spell MT *snigger* what say you?



You have me confused


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2008)

"metal zone." Ignore the washed up Canuck.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

*B-52 WILL END YOU!!!*


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 15, 2008)

budda said:


> hey look everybody, a ZEPP! :O *shock and awe*
> 
> so travis, who's initials oddly enough spell MT *snigger* what say you?



snigger is NOT a word. I don't care if you ARE from Canada


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

you hadnt posted in the thread, so i made a fuss about it. its late, im bored, dont mind me 

as for the 2nd line.. MT = MT-2 = boss metalzone or Morbid Travis (B-5)2.

and im curious as to what he has to say.


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> snigger is NOT a word. I don't care if you ARE from Canada



its a sound! 

this thread makes me chortle. 

[action=budda]wonders how many different words he will come up with for "laugh" by the end of this thread][/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 15, 2008)

MT-2 FOR TEH PWNS


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 15, 2008)

budda said:


> its a sound!
> 
> this thread makes me chortle.
> 
> [action]budda wonders how many different words he will come up with for "laugh" by the end of this thread[/action]



Budda you're on time out. No JSX for you...


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

I Shall end this thread. 

By moving it to OT.


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)

COME JAM WITH ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I Shall end this thread.
> 
> By moving it to OT.



 Ken your almost being cool


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)

but but but its MINE you cant take it from me!!!

and i still want the kid to post. shouldnt you be falling off a chair in laughter or something?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ken your almost being cool



almost isnt good enough!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 16, 2008)

budda said:


> its a sound!
> 
> this thread makes me chortle.
> 
> [action=budda]wonders how many different words he will come up with for "laugh" by the end of this thread][/action]



SNICKER NOT SNIGGER
AHHHHHHHHHHH
[action=dAN]dives off a fucking cliff[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ken, you rule


----------



## Stitch (Mar 16, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> almost isnt good enough!



You make it sound like you came up with the idea yourself, and certainly not with me over MSN. 

For anyone who missed it:


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You make it sound like you came up with the idea yourself, and certainly not with me over MSN.
> [/IMG]



I didnt take credit for anything ;p


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> almost isnt good enough!



ok if you did the avatar thingie.. Then you rule sire.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> ok if you did the avatar thingie.. Then you rule sire.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

Everybody, accept your new god!


<<


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason said:


>


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason said:


>



Yes!! 

 

Rabbits for Ken! They bring glorious pancakes!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)

This should be changed to :zepp: seeing he uses it more than anyone EVER


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

I love Oolong 

What about oolong with an elf on his head?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## Stitch (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)

This kid is never coming back


----------



## Lee (Mar 16, 2008)

This thread is made of pwn and win


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2008)

I dunno what to say, lol.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I dunno what to say, lol.



Just say


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 16, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



FAIL!
  


omg. that was fucking Epic


----------



## El Caco (Mar 16, 2008)

Stitch said:


> finance, duh





The avatar, the fail amp pic  Some more moments of epic win in ss.org history.


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason said:


>


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 16, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>





Holy shit. This is the greatest thread I've ever read.

BTW, did anyone notice that in kmanick's post, he put #2 twice?


----------



## thadood (Mar 16, 2008)

I feel that I was left out of a great piece of history just now =\


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

thadood said:


> I feel that I was left out of a great piece of history just now =\



Don't worry, bunny still brings you a pancake


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## The B-52 (Mar 16, 2008)

WHO DARE CHALLENGES ME?!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

OMG [email protected]!


----------



## The B-52 (Mar 16, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now Stitch be nice. You certainly have no room to talk with your crappy 6505..who the hell uses those. When your low quality Peavey breaks down due to it having horridly cheap parts and his B52 is still running due to it's quality we'll see who's shoe is on the other hand then.




You're god damn right!



Stitch said:


> Well stress all you want. But I don't think you're looking at this objectively - it seems like you've just rushed in determined to get the gear. You're essentially spending money you don't have - not the best of habits to get into. And as we've already covered, when you come to your senses and realise it sucks, you aren't going to get kidneystones for it.




So ignorant...


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## The B-52 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

The B-52 said:


>


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 16, 2008)

I just read thru this thread. All I have to say is.... 


That is all.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> I just read thru this thread. All I have to say is....
> 
> 
> That is all.



OH MY GOD.

B FIFTY TWO.


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)

"Bee fifty too"

fifty for a tweny? sick or sane.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 16, 2008)

lmao


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> B FIFTY TWO.


 
Like the "FIFTY ONE FIFTY".


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now Stitch be nice. You certainly have no room to talk with your crappy 6505..who the hell uses those. When your low quality Peavey breaks down due to it having horridly cheap parts and his B52 is still running due to it's quality we'll see who's shoe is on the other hand then.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris said:


>



Sarcasm.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeesh, this thread makes my head hurt.

Travis, if you haven't already wasted your money on a B52, buy a fucking Supreme 160 for ~$250, mow way less lawns, pay it back in half the time and, oh yeah, have a head that KICKS FUCKING ASS on 99.99% of the non-stratosphere-priced heads out there right now.

Come back and thank me later.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sarcasm.



I know.  All the same. 


...


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> I know.  All the same.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 16, 2008)

That's what she emoticoned.


----------



## Jason (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yeesh, this thread makes my head hurt.
> 
> Travis, if you haven't already wasted your money on a B52, buy a fucking Supreme 160 for ~$250, mow way less lawns, pay it back in half the time and, oh yeah, have a head that KICKS FUCKING ASS on 99.99% of the non-stratosphere-priced heads out there right now.
> 
> Come back and thank me later.



Another classic ss trainwreck brought to you buy ... US!


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)

i vote chris gives me a supreme 160


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow.. this thread... 





















Is the funniest thread ive EVER read! And the B-52 "Fail" pic was just way to fuckin priceless!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 16, 2008)

ya thanks for changing my profile info, i feel real welcomed here


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> ya thanks for changing my profile info, i feel real welcomed here



FINALLY! YOU GET SARCASM!!!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 16, 2008)

ive been pulling your legs this whole time

i feel this forum is hostile towards me now, now i really dont feel welcomed.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 16, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 16, 2008)

Just cool it, man. 


You're making us young forumites look bad 


(I probably do that enough all by myself )


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> ive been pulling your legs this whole time
> 
> i feel this forum is hostile towards me now, now i really dont feel welcomed.



we're not hostile towards you, we're just trying to make sure you understand exactly what it is you're doing.

and we'll make a lot of jokes while doing it.

dont get your panties in a bunch, its just a guitar forum.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 16, 2008)

i dont understand why im being scorned, i already have the amp, and you guys are a bunch of liars. this amp has really nice tone.



budda said:


> we're not hostile towards you, we're just trying to make sure you understand exactly what it is you're doing.
> 
> and we'll make a lot of jokes while doing it.
> 
> dont get your panties in a bunch, its just a guitar forum.



its not much of this thread, its the one im getting most of my negative rep from. its apparent im not allowed to voice my opinion here, and i have to think like everone else, and be a robot.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude seriously. It's only that you have so much to learn, just like the rest of us. But the difference with you is that you come off like you think that isn't true. 

For example, calling everyone a "bunch of liars," over something that is solely OPINION-based?

You have much to learn


----------



## Stitch (Mar 16, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i dont understand why im being scorned, i already have the amp, and you guys are a bunch of liars. this amp has really nice tone.
> 
> 
> 
> its not much of this thread, its the one im getting most of my negative rep from. its apparent im not allowed to voice my opinion here, and i have to think like everone else, and be a robot.



Liars?

Why bother asking for our opinion?

Since you come you've done nothing but be childish, close minded, rascist, a bigot and everything a close-knit forum of nice people doesn't need. You're asking opinions then discrediting all that don't fit in with what you've already decided. You're calling us all liars yet you keep posting. You're posting songs asking for advice and being snooty when you recieve suggestions.

Look around you. Look at this forum. We don't need another 15 year old fuckwit with something to prove against people twice his age quite content to make jokes about beer and tits while listening to Mercenary.

So sort _yourself_ out, sonnyjim. We don't need your grief. Shape up or piss off - this forum does not need to shape up to your expectations.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

THis thread ceases to amuse me.


----------

